# lodi apple trees



## Dlach54 (Jun 25, 2001)

can you grow apples trees from seeds out of my favorite variety? 
The lodi apple


----------



## mberst (Jul 9, 2001)

Hi,
Lodi needs to be propagated form grafting to remain true to type. If you planted the seeds the apples would be a cross between Lodi and whatever variety pollinated it, and the results would be unpredictable.
Grafting is fairly easy to do and will return fruit in a few years. The best solution might be to plant new saplings to get more Lodi apples. I am really curious how Lodi came to be your favorite apple. 
Mike


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 10, 2001)

Whip stock is very inexpensive. Be sure you get a good root stock that does not sucker and is dwarf, or semi dwarf.

Roots are the biggest factor in the mature sizr of the grafted plant.


----------

